# German Scientists Test 'Artificial Sun'



## Chauncey Gardiner

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ca1b05c41b8_story.html?utm_term=.4873b1af710c

No word on actual run-time. 

~ Chance


----------



## bigm

Wow, 350,000 watts! Science is awesome.


----------



## Johnnyh

Ha! Saw this on the web...immediately thought "somebody on CPF will be into this!"


----------



## lucca brassi

But local grid maybe will it suffer :devil::devil:

PS: really deep SMO 's!


----------



## Nichia!

Now that what I need for EDC


----------



## joelbnyc

Nichia! said:


> Now that what I need for EDC


lol


----------

